# I have been a little



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

scarce lately, but I have been working sixteen days straight and have a lot going on, just fyi I am still thinking about people and owe some people some emails which I will get to as soon as possible, sorry for the delays.On a plus side I think my best friend will be producing the next Janet Jackson album, which I think is pretty cool and I was hired to facilate the St Vincents Hospital support group in my area which was a plus for me since I was volunteering.







But I just have had so much going on its been a little hard to keep up with it all, although I still take my relaxtion and HT dead serious so I don't collapse and it has really really helped get through it.







I think things will slow down a little bit for me and I can catch up, but I want to say that I am thinking about people and how there doing, BQ for example and to many names to list. When I am actually doing other things or work, I am still thinking of ways that may help people so everyone knows.







Sorry for any delays.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for the thoughts.







Glad you are doing well despite all the busy-ness and business you have going. I hope you are enjoying the cooking.I have been scarce too. Ok fine, ya made me think about it







Busy, and yeah stressed, but it can't be helped at the moment. Not doing awful just a few more unpredictable and, unfortunately, quick trips to the can than I'd like. (I'd really like to be able to _make_ the can on time though.







) but the pain isn't bad. Doc disappointed me big time this week. Might have to lose him, but not real sure I'd find any better. Oh well .. grinning and bearing it here.Hope you continue to do well and hope you get a day to yourself soon.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, when you get those new stressful events out of the way you will do better again I promise.







Today I am off so things are good and I have found myself a new lady friend I am quite fond of so far and that seems to be going well. She also has IBS so she understands and I understand.







Thanks BQ hang in there you'll feel better soon and good for you to take a break and certainly not dwell on it if you can help it.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:You've got to slow down a little.







Although I know you won't.I'm glad to hear you have a new lady, who is understanding. You'll have to tell us about her when you get a chance.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I don't know Jean she maybe reading the BB. LOLEven though I have been going at it, I am to aware of not completely over doing it. Besides staying busy is good distraction.







Some of the major hard work I have been doing over the last three years with the internet business, the IBS volunteer work, the stuff I am doing in music and with the dolphin friends and quite a bit of other things is starting to all come together.







But it has been no easy road that is for sure, but I had some goals in it all and felt they were really important. My friend boought the island property and is begining to design hios house there and keeeps asking me when I am coming down.







I will be going there in the winter for a month on an exploratory misssion. They are already swimmiing with the dolphins there everyday. We also talked about the possiblity of a healing process for IBS using the dolphins to swim with. LOL Yee ha


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

EricI am over here lurking in your world..I couldn't let this statement go by becuase there is no doubt that this wouldn't help alot of people....I have swim with Dolphins before...and it's wonderful







They just love you for who you are...********************They are already swimmiing with the dolphins there everyday. We also talked about the possiblity of a healing process for IBS using the dolphins to swim with. LOL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Donna, I have no doubt either and am going to be glad to through myself at this research personnally. LOLThey are very connected to dolphin research and also to some conditions like autism that seem to be helped by the dolphins. Perhaps and who knows I will start an IBS swim with the dolphins study or just something with them, but I already know it will be expensive just to fly there. It isn't cheap thats for sure because not a lot of people fly there. Something though I am wondering about on the back burner however. Did you see one of their sites I did Donna?www.dolphinadventures.usThis site is one of them more on the mystical side somewhat, but they are serious and know serious people in all this.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Woo Hoo Eric, new lady!







My friend who i told you about go her results back and they were clear. Lucky gal, she has IBS. We will probably look into some relaxation together and help each other out as much as pposs.I think for a while it will be mainly me helping her, but thats the way it should be right now. Im an ibs veteran. lol.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, nnot glad to hear she has IBS, but glad she has you as a friend to work together. There is a specific DR over therre who works on post infectious IBS and his name is Robin Spiller. I am not sure if he see's patients, but she should look into it. If you type the name in with IBS and do a search he will come up, and if you can't find info on him let me know. I know they are working on ways that try to nip IBS in the bud from happening if possible in the early stages.Also give her the Mayo site, UNC,UCLA, and Iffgd, etc., for the info for her. On some things the faster she starts working on it the better her long term outlook will be.







Hope your well also, I think it will be good for the both of you to have each other as a friends to help each other out.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

By the way a good probiotic supplement for her at this time may help build some healthy immune tissues in her gut at the moment so you may want to tell her that for her to do now and that may actually help her from the begining which might help long term. It also might help her gut flora.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks E!btw, you wil be getting another postcard from me shortly. Im off to Barcelona in Spain for a week on monday!


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Eric







Woo-ho! Glad to hear about your lady friend. Too bad she has IBS but at least you both have a certain understanding of each other.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks everyone, I am pretty happy so far with my new lady friend and she is very understanding, and I put her on Mike's tapes.







She is also cute as a button.







I have been single for a while now, in part because of my work and its nice to be seeing someone again, although of course that has its stressors, lol, but they are worth it and its good distraction.







Spliff, I still haven't gotten the first card. LOL Ones I sent mysellf from Mexico took forever to get to me, I was home a month or so before they came. I will be looking forward to them however and thanks for thinking of me.  Did you tell your friend about the probiotics?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm happy that you are happy with your new friend.







Hi New Cute as a button new friend!







BQ


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Eric,This is exciting news! I sense something special here!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:Cute as a button.







I think Rita is right, something special is going on.







Now you'll have us all wondering if she's going to post here, and who she is! Nothing like a BB mystery.







JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

No haven't told her about probiotics yet- i have been away rememeber!Oh, Eric, the food was just amazing. I can't believe i have to come back to regular food now. I sent you a postcard- probably get it in a year or so. lol.Hope yor lady friend is doing good. When is she gonna post here?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Spliff welcome back and glad you enjoy the trip and the food.I did get the last card finally thank you I like race cars.







All IBSers should have one so they can get to their destinations faster don't you think? LOLMy friend is doing well and we went out to dinner last night and had a great time.







Not sure if she reads here or will post, but maybe in the future. She is not big on computers really.Again hope your feeling well and welcome back. Now you need a vacation from the vacation probably.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

eric,I'm happy for you. ps. Do I hear wedding bells ringing?? just kidding.Jadair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

jadir, thanks.







If you hear wedding bells I hope the people getting married will be very happy. LOL But for me, not this kid anytime soon however and at least not yet, not that in the future it may not be a possiblity.We do have some great chemistry together though and personally I believe that is a very good start in the right direction, but its early yet and will see how it goes, both of us are happy to hang out together at the moment though.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You are right! I so need a a holiday now. We all got so tired that on the last day everyone was getting ratty.I threw one of my artistic hissy fits and refused to play, then cried my eyes out on the coach declaring "Im leaving the band!" lolWe met up tonight..im so exhausted. Will sleep long tomorrow i feel! I guessed you liked race cars eric. I hope you can read my writing- i wrote them very quickly!Hope your lady friend is ok. I was away with a girl who has Ulcerative Colitis- it was kinda cool because we had each other to empathise with.


----------

